# double numbers, is it a sign?



## loulaar

hi ladies,
did anyone have dreams they were having twins, or keep seeing double numbers on the clock.
like 22.22 13.13 or 11.1 etc seems to be a favorite i keep seeing lol
been doing it for years , not got my scan booked yet but dont think i will be that suprised if there is two in there.
only 6 weeks and already growing, i must really hold water as the same happened with my son and he was only 6.10 and a half lol
i was sure i had 2 babies that time round.


----------



## darkNlovely

lol...maybe for you hun. The sign for me was the extra nausea in comparison to when I had my son. Also my blood test numbers were very high and it turned out to be twins :)


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt have any idea. I didnt have any symptoms and I didnt see numbers.


----------



## BeckyD

I didn't even dream of babies till after my scan... actually I very rarely dream of babies now - maybe only about once a fortnight. I think my brain has by head deep in the sand that there will be 2 arriving in 1 to 2 months (hopefully)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I had extreme morning sickness and also had higher than average levels when my bloods were taken.


----------



## Nikki1120

I have been seeing the numbers 11:11 for years :D dunno why, but nope i'm only expecting one.


----------



## deinekatze

Nikki1120 said:


> I have been seeing the numbers 11:11 for years :D dunno why, but nope i'm only expecting one.

when is your due date? might be that? :winkwink:


----------



## loulaar

they told me due date was oct 14 , have not seem midwife yet either going on the 9 march, only then will it seem real i think .
at the moment i just feel fat, not pregnant lol


----------



## deinekatze

loulaar said:


> they told me due date was oct 14 , have not seem midwife yet either going on the 9 march, only then will it seem real i think .
> at the moment i just feel fat, not pregnant lol

well I feel fat too and I am not pregnant as far as I know LOL


----------



## Ashley9603

I didnt know anything,dh had dreams around the time my period was supposed to come..he kept saying I was pregnant and it would be twins....


----------



## LLbean

I always dream of twin girls... lets see ;-)


----------

